# I Feel Sick!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My heart's pounding, my hands are shaking so bad, I can hardly type, and I feel sick at my stomach.

Delivery expected Friday. 
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow i missed something... what's arriving? probably this is a stupid question.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmm, I must have missed somthing. But, based on the symptoms, I am guessing it has something to do with a new camera or lens.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Somebody has a hole in their pocket! So tell us, what did you get?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like he's pregnant! This could be the news story of the century!

Hmm, if I ordered a 1Ds, that would probably make ME sick but Mike likes that Canon stuff.. Got me..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Oh mike!, I saw that on the other forum...Guess ya got it... Come on buddy, tell us about it...:bounce:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Beware that once you get this camera all others will feel like wet noodle slugs. I just got a 30D as a back up last week and think I'm already going to sell it!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

What did you get????


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Arlon was pretty close.

A new 1D MK III is on the way. I finally decided if I was going to shoot sports seriously, I would bite the bullet. Hopefully, the high ISO will help me out in the dimly lit gyms and outdoor sports events at night. And 10 FPS is an added bonus.

But for some reason, once I clicked the buy button, I just got that terrible feeling in my stomach, and I swear, I ain't been drinking! 
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats! You will absolutely love the feel of a pro body. The shutters are so crisp. I have shot a friend's 1DmkII and it was really nice. Now you just need that 400/2.8 ;-)


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Now you just need that 400/2.8


Dang it, Brett. That's all that is left on my wish list, and it will probably just have to stay there. It is an awesome lens, but I'd have to sell a boat load of 8x10's to pay for it! 

Mike


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am not a doctor but I know what you got. I have had it a couple of times and it is called the Brown Santa blues. Seems to clear itself up with in a week. Stangely you feel better whenever you see a big brown truck. LOL


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm thinking you're feeling a lot better about this time of day.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You've got a fever and there's only one prescription. More cowbell. Or a new camera.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It's here! The Brown truck showed about 1:15 today. Just in time to charge the battery for a little while and then I had to go. I plugged the charger into an inverter I have and by the time I got to the Woodlands (John Cooper School), the battery was fully charged.

Wow! is all I can say. It fits my hand like a glove. But, I have to learn to keep a light finger on the trigger. I burned a lot of film today!!! 10 gigs worth!  But, I think I got several real good shots during the volleyball tournament. Several shots of the girls flying through the air on their serve and jumping high to block shots over the net.

Maybe early next week I can post a few. I tried out a few at ISO 6400 but haven't had a chance to look at them. Most of my shots today were on manual ISO 3200, 1/400 sec. at f/2.2. I was using a 100mm f/2.0 lens and it worked pretty dang well also.

Got to got to work checking them out, then hit the sack. Bracket play starts at 8:30am tomorrow morning.

This retired life is great! 
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on the new camera....You lucky dog......:biggrin:


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------

